# Abu C3 or TLD15?



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

Saw the Kmart ad on telly this evening - 25% off all rods, reels and combos, now I face a dilemma...

I recently bought a 6ft 6-10kg Daiwa Regal overhead rod from fisherdan that I intend to use for kingfish. Now I need a reel. I was thinking TLD15 lever drag, which I can get for around $140 delivered off Ebay, but now I'm thinking maybe the Abu C3 in 6600 or 6000 size (which ever one's at Kmart), which with the current sale would be around $100.

Which do I get?

Cheers,
Rowan.


----------



## diabolical (Mar 30, 2008)

More money at $200 but the Diawa Sealine LD-50H is the reel in that size that I would go for. A better reel according to the tackle repair gurus.

300m of 15kg mono
4:5-1 ratio 
4 bearings
555 grams


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

i have a preference for abu's and have 5600c4 and 6600c4 for casting and trolling


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Depends what your using it for.
The TLD is best used for live baiting also not bad for trolling. It will be heavier and near impossible to cast. Is constructed very strong and quite good out of the box. 
The ABU is best used for casting waited lures and tolling. It is lighter and with a little practise is great for casting. It is reasonably well made (well at least the older models were) and although the drag and bearings are a little ordinary out of the box, you can up grade them very easily.


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

TLD for sure. I own two TLD20s and contrary to AWTY's post, i am able to cast them a considerable distance. I would say the 15 is a better reel for bigger kings


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

fishnfreak said:


> TLD for sure. I own two TLD20s and contrary to AWTY's post, i am able to cast them a considerable distance.


Yes but you are the fishing freak, us less worthy fishermen have trouble casting a lever drag....especially from a kayak. I guess If your as big as an expert as ff you wouldn't need to ask the question, because you would already know. So in assuming your not an expert a ABU would be easier to start with.

BTW I dont consider myself much of an expert, but I do own a TLD20 and a ABU 6500C4 and find the ABU easier to use. Wouldn't even consider taking the TLD out unless I was targeting big fish (15kg+) on live baits.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Cast....Cast...????

What is cast?......I just paddle away from the lure....count to 20 and clunk....drag set for max :twisted:

Cheers all Andybear


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

andybear said:


> Cast....Cast...????
> 
> What is cast?......I just paddle away from the lure....count to 20 and clunk....


Yeah, this is pretty much what I'd be doing. I'd only be using it for trolling and baiting, no casting. So would the TLD be the better option, seeing as it's cheaper and is ready to go straight out of the box?

Cheers,
Rowan.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

I have the 6400c4 and after a short while was able to cast quite effectively albeight nowhere the distance I can cast a threadline. But thats just me. I havent used it since having the yak other than for estuary trolling. I hadnt really considered it as up to trolling for longtails and macks but I see no reason why it wouldnt be. I have it loaded with 20lb braid and I take it on my annual four day stinker trip off Fraser. I have landed a 15kg cobia on that rig and it never missed a beat throughout the fight. My only question is over the speed of the retrieval. I found the handle a bit small and couldnt get the line in quick enough whenever the fish swims at you. That could be my chubby little fingers of course.
I also have a tld 25 and have never thought of casting it. It just seems huge but I imagine its simply technique and practice. Yesterday I bought a Daiwa Saltist 30th for $235 retail. I am sure you could do much better online or OS. It claims to have the same capabilities as the TLD25 but is the not much bigger than the abu. Much more powerful setup by the looks though. Its going on a 37Kg TCurve jigstick. I havent given it a run as yet but imagine I could manage casting it with patience and practice (and lots of overspools :evil: ). I tossed up over threadline or overhead and figured I could overcome the casting distance and give up a bit of the fish fighting ease to get a more versatile outfit. It seemed more suited to jigging, trolling and bottom bashing than a TH. Even if it gave up some for popping. Sorry I havent answered your question. Both are good reels but not sure if the tld20 is as big and cumbersome as I find the tld25.


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

ar-we-ther-yet said:


> Yes but you are the fishing freak, us less worthy fishermen have trouble casting a lever drag....especially from a kayak. I guess If your as big as an expert as ff you wouldn't need to ask the question, because you would already know. So in assuming your not an expert a ABU would be easier to start with.
> 
> BTW I dont consider myself much of an expert, but I do own a TLD20 and a ABU 6500C4 and find the ABU easier to use. Wouldn't even consider taking the TLD out unless I was targeting big fish (15kg+) on live baits.


Hey sorry, i didnt mean to come off as arrogant or a know-it-all. When i mentioned i can cast it, i actually didnt mean within the confines of a yak, mate i have a hard enough time casting threadlines in it :lol: Of course an ABU would be much easier, but i said in my post, that i thought it would be better for bigger kings.

Also what i stated is only an opinion, and i guess some people have short fuses and when contradicted, need to aggresively assert themselves in a fashion that degrades other's names and well meaning posts. Some people bitch about people just replying with "yes, i agree" and then if some one makes an arguement based on personal preference and experience, some people get narky if it differs with theirs. :?

Good luck Rstanek, hope you catch heaps with what ever you choose


----------

